# Possibly reloacting to Surrey from US



## Seuss1102 (May 21, 2008)

My husband and I may be relocating to Surrey, and am trying to decide if we should move or not. We have a 2 1/2 yr. old, and are looking at houses (online) in Esher, Cobham, Hersham, and Weybridge. I am not much of a traveler and have never been to England, so please excuse my ignorance on this, but can anyone please give some insight on us moving over there...I am use to gas stations, grocery stores, restaurants, etc. all within a 5 minute drive of my suburban home. Can I expect that in the towns listed above? Traffic...It seems all I can find about the road systems online speak to constant traffic jams in Surrey...is this true? Is the ACS in Cobham a good school? Any feedback would be of great help; just trying to decide if I can make the move. Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I can personally recommend the American Women of Surrey American Women of Surrey as a group that will do their best to help you get adjusted to live overseas. The AWS is part of FAWCO (Federation of American Women's Clubs Overseas).

The UK, and Surrey in particular, have all sorts of modern conveniences - some within a 5 minute drive, and many more within a short bus ride. (Public transit is a major bonus for living overseas - especially in these days of rising oil prices!)

The AWS can also give you the real scoop on the ACS in Cobham and a US perspective on life in the area. Life outside the US is different - and can be out and out fun if you're ready for it. (And everyone complains about the traffic where they live... you should SEE it here in France! Especially when the transit people are on strike.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Seuss1102 said:


> My husband and I may be relocating to Surrey, and am trying to decide if we should move or not. We have a 2 1/2 yr. old, and are looking at houses (online) in Esher, Cobham, Hersham, and Weybridge. I am not much of a traveler and have never been to England, so please excuse my ignorance on this, but can anyone please give some insight on us moving over there...I am use to gas stations, grocery stores, restaurants, etc. all within a 5 minute drive of my suburban home. Can I expect that in the towns listed above? Traffic...It seems all I can find about the road systems online speak to constant traffic jams in Surrey...is this true? Is the ACS in Cobham a good school? Any feedback would be of great help; just trying to decide if I can make the move. Thanks


Hi and welcome 

I know of the areas mentioned and they are amongst the top posher parts of England ,

Yes everything is at hand stores etc, they are all good areas .hence why you will no doubt see prices reflect this in the propertys .

Traffic yes a very busy place , but then anywhere around the London belt fringes is hmmmmmmmm come to think of it Most UK roads are to busy nowdays ,
Just ensure you have plenty of money and you will be fine as its expensive area .

*Fuel costs as of today were £ 1.30p a litre of diesel !!!!
which equates ( 4.5 litres to a UK Gallon = 4.5 x 1.30 ) = £ 5.85 a Gallon 
In US dollar = over $ 11 a Gallon  *


----------



## Seuss1102 (May 21, 2008)

Thank you both for the feedback...
The AWS looks like it will be a good source of information.
I don't feel so bad now paying $4/gal of gas this weekend...it's sad when that's a bargain elsewhere!
Thanks again


----------



## kellys (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello,hope I can shed some light for you,Esher is a stunning area,quite country like in areas, with large fields for your little one to play in,close by is Richmond park,which have large ponds and wild deer as richmond park is part of the queens gardens.Kingston town is huge and has everything there,ie shops, from bentals to disney stores with a huge selection of pubs and bars that stretch down the thames river,I do know the property prices are extremely high in the areas you are thinking about.


----------



## Seuss1102 (May 21, 2008)

*Thank you for the information*

Thank you kellys for the information...the gardens sound wonderful. 
I keep hearing nice things about this area, and am anxious for our visit. We're very fortunate in that my husband's company will provide housing costs for us, and this area fits within the monthly budget given to us. I continue to be in awe of what things cost over in England. It makes everything seem like a bargain here in the US!

Thanks again for the information...it is very appreciated.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Seuss1102 said:


> My husband and I may be relocating to Surrey, and am trying to decide if we should move or not. We have a 2 1/2 yr. old, and are looking at houses (online) in Esher, Cobham, Hersham, and Weybridge. I am not much of a traveler and have never been to England, so please excuse my ignorance on this, but can anyone please give some insight on us moving over there...I am use to gas stations, grocery stores, restaurants, etc. all within a 5 minute drive of my suburban home. Can I expect that in the towns listed above? Traffic...It seems all I can find about the road systems online speak to constant traffic jams in Surrey...is this true? Is the ACS in Cobham a good school? Any feedback would be of great help; just trying to decide if I can make the move. Thanks


I'm worried about you reading your post. When you become an expat, you have to open up your boundaries a little. England is not a US state, and despite the common language there's very little else that's the same. The difference here is bigger than moving from Manhattan to rural Arkansas.

Accept change and meet it more than half way. It's neither better nor worse than what you currently consider the norm....but rather it's just different.Doesn't sound like you'll be short of money, so you can get to enjoy the best of the UK without any great problem.

Without this willingness to accept difference, your moved abroad is doomed to failure.


----------



## Seuss1102 (May 21, 2008)

Hi Fatbrit
You are kind to have a concern about if I will be able to handle the move. But I actually welcome change and new situations (people/places/experiences)...although I can clearly see from my initial questions on this board that may not look to be the case.

If this possible move had come up 10 or even 5 years ago, I would just made the move with almost no questions asked, and just been really excited about the new adventure . But as I have gotten older, had a child, and basically "settled in", things that wouldn't have been a thought before, now arise as questions for me. 

Truthfully, my biggest concern if you will (and really only hold back on the move) is having my daughter so far away from the grandparents and extended family. Our visits will be fewer, and that breaks my heart. But that's just something I have to come to terms with.

Through this board (and others) I have been able to find a wealth of information on the area we are looking at, and am very excited about the possible move (with said exception above). I have a much better idea of what my expectations should (or should not) be, which has helped.

Thanks again for the information...it is appreciated.


----------



## Lorraine B (Jul 22, 2008)

*Relocating To Surrey*

Hi,

I have relocated myself many times (with my family), and have finally settled in Surrey. I love it in this area as it offers the best of both worlds - stunning countryside, yet only a 30 min commute to the centre of London. 

I am now using my experiences to help others move to this beautiful part of England. If you are still considering the move and need some assistance, please do let me know.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Lorraine B said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have relocated myself many times (with my family), and have finally settled in Surrey. I love it in this area as it offers the best of both worlds - stunning countryside, yet only a 30 min commute to the centre of London.
> 
> I am now using my experiences to help others move to this beautiful part of England. If you are still considering the move and need some assistance, please do let me know.


Hi Lorraine and welcome to the forum.

I am sure you can answer loads of questions. What part of Surrey are you in?

Regards

Michelle


----------



## Lorraine B (Jul 22, 2008)

*Relocating to Surrey*

Hi Michelle,

Thanks for the reply. We're now living in Epsom and are extremely happy here. I was a trailing wife for many years and, dare I say it, really enjoyed the experience. I'm originally from Scotland, but moved to the North West of England after I got married. From there we moved to Belgium for 4 years, onto Kingston-upon-Thames for 3 years, to The Netherlands for 5 years and then to Epsom where we have been living for 5 years.

Whilst we loved the expat life, we decided it was time to put roots down somewhere - especially for our children who are now both at secondary school. 

How do you like living in Argentina?

Lorraine


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Lorraine B said:


> Hi Michelle,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. We're now living in Epsom and are extremely happy here. I was a trailing wife for many years and, dare I say it, really enjoyed the experience. I'm originally from Scotland, but moved to the North West of England after I got married. From there we moved to Belgium for 4 years, onto Kingston-upon-Thames for 3 years, to The Netherlands for 5 years and then to Epsom where we have been living for 5 years.
> 
> ...


.

Hi Lorraine,

We love Argentina - the best move we ever made

Michelle


----------



## peacefuljourney (May 16, 2008)

Is ACS Cobham a good school? Of course it is! Because I'll be teaching there, so it stands to reason that it is a good school . Be informed but do not worry. If it is meant for you, it will be a smooth transition. Best of luck.


----------



## Ken Wong (Aug 12, 2008)

Suess1102:

I recently returned from the UK, visiting the Woking, Horsell, Guildford areas in Surrey. My wife and four children will be relocating to Horsell from New York City, for two years, as soon as our VISAs are finalized. Its about 32 miles from London. There are many small shops to be found as well as shopping malls.

These three areas seem to be a wonderful place to raise a family, although the costs from a US perspective, appear to be high. We saw roughly 23 homes in 2 days. 

Our oldest daughter may have an opportunity to attend ACS in Cobham, which is another reason why we chose this area. The school has some good reviews, and stays with a US curriculum. Unfortunately, I cannot send three of my four children there as the costs are prohibitive, and my youngest is 2 1/2 yrs old.

Where in the US do you reside now?


----------



## peacefuljourney (May 16, 2008)

Ken Wong said:


> Suess1102:
> 
> I recently returned from the UK, visiting the Woking, Horsell, Guildford areas in Surrey. My wife and four children will be relocating to Horsell from New York City, for two years, as soon as our VISAs are finalized. Its about 32 miles from London. There are many small shops to be found as well as shopping malls.
> 
> ...


To Ken Wong. If you are in Surrey, access icNetwork - Local and regional news, sport, entertainment and classifieds across the UK. Look under the section "Eductation." In that section, it shares information about each school in Surrey. You can choose a public (comprehensive) school; independent; private; etc. The comprehensives are for all students, although you still have to apply. From what I understand, the schools in Surrey are good schools. I don't think that ACS is your only choice. Best of luck. PJ


----------



## Nick Surrey (Aug 17, 2008)

Many government funded schools in Surrey have good inspection reports.
You can read School inspection reports on the Ofsted Website - I'm a new member so can't put the URL, perhaps a moderator will add it  
The reports can be searched based on your home postal code, though you need to select which type of school you are looking for:
Primary - for age 4 to 11 years
Secondary - for age 11 to 16 years
You will also be able to view inspection reports for pre-schools - age 2 to 4 years, which are under the search heading Children's Daycare Providers.
For home daycare (for children under 4, or older children before/after school care) you can obtain a list of providers from Surrey Family Information Service - 08456 011777, [email protected]


----------



## Ken Wong (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------

